# Broadcaster (Simulcast / Hudson broadcast)



## cooder (Dec 25, 2019)

I dig the sounds of Joey Landreth, Ariel Posen, Josh Smith and those guys use the Hudson Broadcast OD at times. 
I can see how it works well also for the slide guitar tunes and the low C tuning that Joey uses I believe. 
Acrylic face plate over laser decal, relay bypass switching, this is how I roll these days.

Nice character in this. Will be fun to get into over the holiday period.
On that note Merry Christmas / Merri Kirimete to everyone here, have a good one!


----------



## Barry (Dec 25, 2019)

Looks great, really dig the graphics!


----------



## Mourguitars (Dec 25, 2019)

Great looking build and awesome graphics !

Mike


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Dec 25, 2019)

Yeah!  What they said!  I see you've got an Eiffel Tower going on there for R12.  I think a 430R or 470R would have worked just fine.  Do you get a POP when you switch the 3-way toggle?


----------



## TheSin (Dec 25, 2019)

OC71 transistor?


----------



## phi1 (Dec 25, 2019)

Science experiment idea for you if you’re into that.

I’m curious how much effect the transformer is actually having. Being a one to one ratio,my understanding is that it’d be transparent unless it is saturating (which I think the transformer saturation is part of the marketing, but at what settings?)

I think you could tack a wire onto the leg of either R14 or R15 where it feeds the input of the transformer. Take that wire to another volume pot and see how that sounds at various settings in comparison to the output jack of the pedal (which is fed through the transformer.

I’m just curious, obviously it’s up to you whether you want to mess with your beautiful build. Or let me know if anyone here has tried this.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Dec 25, 2019)

phi1 said:


> Science experiment idea for you if you’re into that.
> 
> I’m curious how much effect the transformer is actually having. Being a one to one ratio,my understanding is that it’d be transparent unless it is saturating (which I think the transformer saturation is part of the marketing, but at what settings?)
> 
> ...



Ive got the board incoming, always down for some experiments!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Dec 25, 2019)

I seriously doubt the transformer is saturating, but they do have limited bandwidth.  Winding inductance, capacitance and core losses can color the sound.  Maybe a little, maybe a lot.


----------



## cooder (Dec 26, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> I seriously doubt the transformer is saturating, but they do have limited bandwidth.  Winding inductance, capacitance and core losses can color the sound.  Maybe a little, maybe a lot.


It would be interesting to find out i guess... mine sits on my pedalboard for now and I'll be leaving it there for awhile as it's fun to play, not sure if I will experiment in the future, but it would be interesting for sure...
I don'yt get a pop when switching the toggle.


TheSin said:


> OC71 transistor?


AC128 trannie with 80 Hfe. sounds fine to me, not that i have auditioned others.


----------



## chongmagic (Dec 30, 2019)

Love your builds and layouts, looks great as usual!


----------

